#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-20
<ibeardslee> righto this me giving up at work for the day
<Atamira> get better soon ibeardslee
<Atamira> drink lots of ginger tea
<ajmitch> yay, chorus connected DSL when they said they would
<lifeless> \o/
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morena
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> urg
<thumper> ibeardslee: still unwell?
<ibeardslee> a bit worse that yesterday
<ajmitch> so irritating to be installing packages & switch to another virtual desktop, expecting that they're actually installing
<ajmitch> but no, there's a debconf prompt up
<ibeardslee> in a way that's better than prompts from a different virtual desktop popping up over the top of what you are doing, and taking focus
<ajmitch> certainly, though this is an upgrade via ssh
<ajmitch> so it'd be hard for it to grab focus
<hads> A desktop notification tunneled back would be fancy
<ajmitch> that can be done
<ajmitch> I know that some people have notifications working when using irssi in screen on a remote host
<hads> Yeah I've seen that too, quite nifty
<hads> Integration with the indicators would probably be better for me, I'm away from my computer so often that I miss notifications.
<hads> And with that, I have to step away.
<ajmitch> using the messaging menu?
<ibeardslee> I sometimes get a sound notification from irssi running via ssh
<ibeardslee> confusing at times .. because of the 'sometimes' .. maybe I just don't recognise the othertimes
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-21
<snail> mōrena koutou
<hads> Yay, server went down for more RAM and disk, DNS failover worked correctly and everything back up and running with no issues.
<Hoggs> Well DNS is a pretty easy thing to make redundant :p
<hads> Yeah I wasn't so much thinking of the DNS but the web application and replication on top of that.
<Hoggs> hads: Oh, you mean you had a script automatically update DNS records to another webserver?
<hads> I didn't write the DNS update side of things (using a hosted DNS service), just the replication bits.
<hads> But yeah, site running on multiple servers with failover DNS records
<Hoggs> ah, neat
<Hoggs> Where do you host?
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> mōrena e hoa
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> kia orana
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-22
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> mōrena
<chilts> morning
<chilts> I just noticed that lots of programs are now putting their config into ~/config/ instead of literring ~/
<chilts> anyone know if this is becoming a bit of a standard?
<chilts> that would be cool if so, since then I could put that in Git easily (though I already have my dotfiles in Git, that would be easier)
<chilts> littering :)
<ajmitch> .config is a standard, yes
<chilts> oh right ... maybe I should start using it
<ajmitch> as is .local/share/
<chilts> I usually just do something like ~/.<programname>(rc|cfg|ini)?
<ajmitch> XDG standard from freedesktop.org, I think
<chilts> so now I'll do ~/.config/...etc...
<chilts> sweet, thanks :)
<chilts> and ~/.local/share/ would be for what purpose? I see it has a 'Trash' in it (that'll never take off) :D
<ajmitch> I know that ~/.local/share/applications is used for .desktop files
<ajmitch> the other main one used is ~/.cache, not as important as the others
<mwhudson> fmarier, chilts: drinks next week?
<chilts> yeah, I'd be keen :)
<chilts> I haven't had a beer in 6 months though ... so not sure either what I'd drink or if I did, how long I'd last :)
<mwhudson> other beverages are available
<mwhudson> (i imagine)
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> morena
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> how you feeling today ibeardslee ?
<ibeardslee> Atamira: more alive ... although a wee big laggy
<Atamira> but on the mend, which is good
<ibeardslee> it would ahve been a bit easier if my Nook hadn't crashed last week
<Atamira> lol
<Atamira> paperbooks are good then
<ibeardslee> definitely one plus for them
<chilts> anyone seen this before: http://trisquel.info/
<chilts> I just stumbled across it ... never heard of it before now :)
<chilts> s'pose there are so many distributions these days
<ojwb> yes, I've heard of it
<ajmitch> what's new, special & different about it?
<ojwb> nothing I could really see
<ojwb> just seems to be debian with the name filed off really
<ojwb> http://packages.trisquel.info/ look familiar?
<ajmitch> http://packages.trisquel.info/taranis/cli-mono/ <-- versions look familiar?
<ojwb> oh, I think it was mentioned on #debian-devel - someone pointed out they've patched it to hide the maintainer in changelogs
<ojwb> ajmitch: why would the versions on mono packages look familiar?
<ajmitch> the -0ubuntu1
<ajmitch> actually most of the versions on 'slaine' look identical to what's in ubuntu maverick, down to the debian revision
<ojwb> ah, i'll stop feeling offended then
<ajmitch> cli/mono is just what I picked as an example because I'm familiar with the versions
<ojwb> ubuntu does at least acknowledge what it is derived from
<ajmitch> buried deep in the website somewhere
<ojwb> actually,these days there's an "Ubuntu and Debian" link on the front page
<ojwb> though it's hardly huge
<ajmitch> ah, down the bottom
<ajmitch> I was looking under 'project'
<hads> What is it about the .info TLD that instantly makes things seem odd.
<ajmitch> it looks cheap & tacky?
<ajmitch> though not as bad as .biz
<hads> The ICANN has .cheezburger posts on Twitter the other day made me giggle.
<ajmitch> that's just painful
<hads> Yeah, selling any old TLD seems like a silly idea
<ajmitch> at $185k, it seems like a great idea for ICANN
<ajmitch> they're not really the ones running the root nameservers, so it's not going to be a huge cost to them
<hads> Indeed
<hads> Money for nothing
 * ojwb wonders what the pretty much instant revenue from big companies grabbing their name in a new TLD is
<ojwb> i guess it diminishes with each new one
<ajmitch> the new TLDs are meant to be registered trademarks, rather than generic TLDs
<ojwb> so they're basically just selling domains at the top level, not TLDs in the current sense
<ojwb> go to http://microsoft./ rather than http://microsoft.com/
<ajmitch> big, expensive domains
<ajmitch> http://microsoft./ likely won't work very well because people will forget the trailing .
<ojwb> well, not if you're a global company
<ajmitch> there's been a long discussion over this on the nanog mailing list this week
<ojwb> $185K is probably comparable to the costs of another employee
<ojwb> so multiple 3 saved characters by the number of employees by the number of times they type it...
<ojwb> multiply even
<ajmitch> though $185k is just the start
<ojwb> hmm, I wonder how much setting up a new country costs
<mwhudson> turns out to be quite hard i think
<mwhudson> http://www.sealandgov.org/ etc
<ojwb> seems likely, or we'd have more of them
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> mōrena koutou
<snail> with respect to these new domains, what I want is a mailing forwarding service in .xxx. I think I don't want to talk to anyone who has a problem with things in the .xxx domain, and as I'm an adult, it counts as an adult service
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> anyone lunching in Wgtn?
<chilts> I know it's not yet time, but I was just thinking of my tummy :)
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> chilts: doable .. the rice and tuna in my drawer isn't that appealing .. although neither is spending more than the <>$5 that it costs
<chilts> not sure what you can get out for $5, unless we go to the supermarket and get rice and tuna? :)
<chilts> but I am keen
<chilts> (on some kind of nurishment)
<ibeardslee> yeah .. happy to take a couple of steps up in budget
<chilts> any suggestions?
<chilts> see if fmarier wants to come as well?
<ibeardslee> fmarier: ^^
<mwhudson> subway is an alright option if you don't want to spend much money
 * mwhudson is working at home today though
<ibeardslee> if I'm going to wander out for lunch .. I'd aim a bit higher than that
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-24
<fmarier> chilts: ibeardslee: yeah, i'm keen
<chilts> shall I come over to Catalyst House and meet you outside?
<ibeardslee> yeah righto
<ibeardslee> what time suits
<chilts> if I start heading now, it'll be 12:15 when I get there? or can come for a bit later?
<ibeardslee> 12:15 is fine for me
<fmarier> 12:30?
<ibeardslee> that's fine as well
<chilts> ok, 12:30 it is
<chilts> see you both shortyl :)
<chilts> short.ly
 * chilts wonders if that's taken
<ibeardslee> see community, co-operation, collectivity
<chilts> I can't be bothered looking it up, it's probably gone
<ibeardslee> it works
<ibeardslee> chilts: taken
<chilts> :(
<chilts> did anyone notice that bit.ly is now on bitly.com
<ibeardslee> damn .. and so is stupid.ly
<chilts> they're afraid of the Libyan government I suppose
 * chilts knows no facts
<chilts> makes you think, if all the *.ly in the world sudden.ly disappear
<ibeardslee> why have facts when gossip, conjecture and statistics give you an answer
<chilts> absolute.ly
<chilts> positive.ly
<chilts> wellingt.in
<chilts> :)
<arch_nme> hi
<arch_nme> see
<IdleOne> lol yeah
<arch_nme> hi
<arch_nme> hi
<ajmitch> yes, because the channel will be so busy at 6AM on a saturday...
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-25
<choel> I'm new to NZ. and I'm trying to find the best ISP. What I noticed here is that all ISP got a roof. I there any ISP that dosen't got a roof of data traffic. ?
<ojwb> choel: as far as I'm aware, you either have a cap, or you pay for the data you use
<ojwb> I think it's because of the higher costs of international bandwidth compared to most other places
<choel> we'll either way. it's odd. europe and usa doesen't have it.
<choel> so why is it so expensive here?
<ojwb> there's a lot of undersea cable to get to pretty much anywhere
<ojwb> which isn't true in the US or Europe
<ojwb> most of the UK ones actually have a "fair use" limit if you look into the details, but it's pretty high
<ojwb> not sure about other countries
<ojwb> unmetered national traffic used to offered by some ISPs, but that seems to have died out sadly
<ojwb> I guess it's potentially confusing that a ".nz" website could be hosted overseas, so not count as national traffic
<choel> A cable from NC to Asia isnät longer from europe to the states.
<choel> isn't
<choel> And even so..... satelites...
<choel> just strangely more expensive here.
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
 * ajmitch doesn't like this whole thing about it being dark on a monday morning when arriving at work
<ibeardslee> yeah it's not the nicest
<ibeardslee> and dark when you get home?
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> I know it's strange, but I actually like natural light
<snail> mōrena koutou
<chilts> morning
<snail> I hate the way I allow people to wind me up.
 * ibeardslee makes a note of that
<ibeardslee> for later giggles
<ibeardslee> ;)
<snail> Craig's North Korea comment on NZOSS-Openchat was almost certainly a troll, yet I bit...
<ibeardslee> ahh
<snail>  now i've outed myself as a commie-loving North Korean apologist..
<ajmitch> what's that, comrade?
 * ajmitch is glad that he's not still subscribed to that list
<ajmitch> btw, installing kcachegrind seems to make it pull in nearly a full KDE desktop unless I use --no-install-recommends, it's rather annoying :)
<ibeardslee> you can set the --no-install-recommends to be the default
<ajmitch> I can, but I do like to install recommended packages usually
<ajmitch> in this case, it was just a bit too much
<Atamira> mornin
<chilts> yeah, I subscribed and unbsubscribed from that list about a week apart
<chilts> 7 days was enough for me
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thomi> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ojwb> morning
<thumper> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<mwhudson> morning!
<ojwb> aha, so my dvb-t card hasn't just stopped working - they've changed all the frequencies in wellington
<snail> ojwb: yep, they have been broadcasting warnings about it for days
<ojwb> i've not seen any
<snail> ojwb: there's a special out of band digital warning that comes up when you change channel on either of our TVs
<snail> i'm sure there's a name for it, but it don't know what it is
<ojwb> either mythtv doesn't show it, or else I've not manually changed channel recently
<snail> been showing since friday i think
 * ibeardslee saw it on Tuesday last week
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-19
<ojwb> hmm, after retuning, only choicetv works, which I don't think we had before - looks like it's new since I last retuned
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-20
<ojwb> does anyone know if there are any rough figures for the size of updates/month for an ubuntu server?
<ojwb> obviously it's going to vary depending what's installed, and just randomly with time...
<Envy0pla> Hi mp3foley! Thats an interesting name
<Envy0pla> Just sayin :-P
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning!
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> yay..its friday
<ajmitch> yippee
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-24
<thomi> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> miserable morning
<ibeardslee> oh?
<Atamira> 2 mins ago it was pouring with rain
<ibeardslee> ahh blue sky here
<Atamira> its just grey grey and more grey
<Atamira> anyone using gnome 3?
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> Atamira: i gave up - it's pretty much unusable if you use terminals heavily
<Atamira> ahh, thanks ojwb
<Atamira> i was recommended to use cinnamon
<Atamira> but that wont install
<ojwb> someone mentioned that to me, but it doesn't seem to be packaged (for debian anyway)
<ojwb> i managed to enable some sort of "classic gnome" thing, though I'm not entirely sure how
<kcj> Morning.
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-17
<hads> hah, I am.
<ibeardslee> cor looking quite damp down dunners way
<ajmitch_> ibeardslee: just a little
<mwhudson> ajmitch_: dunners is still there at least then?
<ajmitch_> yeah, sadly
<ajmitch_> there might be a few damp backyards around south dunedin, but most of the city is on hills anyway
<hads> The people down the bottom of the hills may be a bit damp.
<thumper> it is damp in our back yard
<thumper> squelchy when walking to get wood
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> thumper: i guess your house isn't under water :)
<thumper> mwhudson: nah, top of the hill remember?
<mwhudson> quite
<thumper> we thought about this in advance
<thumper> :)
<G> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-18
<chilts> mwhudson: why wasn't I following you!
<chilts> (note, that's not a question) :)
<mwhudson> chilts: heh
<mwhudson> chilts: twitter unfollows people for me every now and again
<chilts> weird
<chilts> also, I never know what the rules are for it showing tweets to me ... I can see yours, not rangi's reply but I _can_ see normnz's reply (yet I follow you all)
<chilts> it's weird
<chilts> I usually put a ;@username in my replies if I want my followers to see it, that seems to work
<chilts> (ie. a char before the @)
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<hads> morning
<hads> ibeardslee: I have presents for you.
<ibeardslee> woohoo .. unfortunately the accounts team are putting the payment through tomorrow :(
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<G> morning
<chilts> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch_> sounds like wellingon weather's been a bit windier than normal?
<ibeardslee> gentle breeze, light drizzle
<ajmitch_> I've been very disappointed by the lack of snow down this way
<ibeardslee> certainly been overhyped for some regions
<ajmitch_> yeah, dunedin's just been a bit damp
<mwhudson> last night was pretty hair-raising
<mwhudson> or roof-raising, if you were unlucky
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Lyall-Bay/forecasts/latest is amusing
<G> morning & stay safe
<veebers> Hmmm, it appears my '/var/lib/dpkg/available' has become corrupt. Would it be safe enough for me to remove it and do a apt-get update?
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-21
<olly> "morning"
<olly> this electricity stuff is surprisingly useful, it turns out
<ajmitch_> have you been lacking it at times?
<olly> since about 7:45pm last night
<ajmitch_> that's a pain
<olly> we were watching tv on an old laptop turned PVR, so the picture went but the sound continued, which was confusing
<ibeardslee> veebers: I believe so
<veebers> ibeardslee: ah thanks :-) I ended up moving it (as backup) and having to `touch` a replacement file as apt-get/dpkg complained that the file didn't exist
<veebers> seems to be working fine now
<ibeardslee> excellent
 * olly is surprised to get a mail about a vulnerability he apparently found but has no recollection of
<olly> http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/56466/info
<olly> wow, it actually was me: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=692076
<olly> senility encroaches
<ibeardslee> blame the lack of power overnight?
<olly> maybe
<olly> didn't sleep all that well thanks to trees banging on the roof
<ibeardslee> .. .. I thought they used bees or something
<olly> ?
<ibeardslee> trees .. banging each other .. on your roof
<mwhudson> olly: in a small world thing, the other guy participating in that bug report (codehelp) now works on the team i left at easter
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-23
<ajmitch_> morning
<mwhudson> good morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning, again
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> hads: I'm told the boxes arrived at work today
<ibeardslee> sadly I'm at home after discovering I don't bounce as well as I used to after slipping on the steps on Saturday
 * mwhudson is a statistic -- one of "600 homes without power"
<ibeardslee> that sucks
<ajmitch_> that's not good at all, it was annoying enough being without power for ~12 hours a few weeks ago
<mwhudson> luckily we have neighbours with power and a long extension lead, and gas heating and cooking
<ibeardslee> so are you the only one on the street type thing?
<hads> ibeardslee: Ouch, hope you feel better soon. I nearly fell on ice twice this morning walking up the street.
<ibeardslee> so do I, collected the edge of steps on my butt and ribs
<ibeardslee> ego slightly damaged as well
<hads> I know what you mean, I slipped onto my back on some mossy concrete a while back, in front of quite a few people, felt kinda silly.
<olly> morning
<hads> I blame the Keen shoes I was wearing. Awesome in dirt but damn slippery on hard surfaces.
<ajmitch_> we haven't had enough ice here to slip on
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: yes
<mwhudson> which has good and bad aspects
<chilts> morning
<chilts> mwhudson: saw your tweet last night about the long extension cable
<chilts> greta idea
<chilts> -typo
<mwhudson> an idea from niwa? :)
<mwhudson> it made sooooooooooooo much difference
<mwhudson> meant baby could sleep in her own room rather than having us all camp out by the fire in the living room
<ajmitch_> power lines out just to your house?
<mwhudson> the power lines are still there but our neighbour saw exciting sparks on saturday before power went
<mwhudson> so probably loosened by the storm and flapping or something
<ajmitch_> fun times, I hope it can be fixed quickly
<mwhudson> i'm sure it can, it's where we are in the pile and how long the other 600 jobs take that's the question
<mwhudson> at least our job file at wellington electricity has "WE HAVE A BABY" written on it in large letters now
<olly> i doubt all 600 are individual houses at least
<olly> so it's probably not 600 separate jobs
<chilts> sounds like they're getting through them as quickly as possible at least :)
<mwhudson> well yes
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-16
<ibeardslee> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> thumper: enjoying the github PR process then?
<thumper> morning
<thumper> otp now :)
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-18
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> I'm wondering if just need to block @lists.ubuntu.com
<olly> what could possibly go wrong?
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: getting a bit of spam?
<ibeardslee> yes
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<kcj[work]> How are we today?
<mwhudson> tired
<kcj[work]> After to cups of coffee I am no longer.
<kcj[work]> two*
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-19
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-20
<Milos|Work> http://www.stuff.co.nz/business/industries/10183224/CallPlus-expands-after-Orcon-buy
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning mwhudson
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-16
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<atamira> good morning
<atamira> such a beautiful day up here in auckland today
<ibeardslee> pretty lovely in wellington as well
<chilts> but cold
<chilts> better lovely and cold, than warm and wet though
<chilts> go on, take that out of context! :)
<ibeardslee> I'd rather be lovely and warm with the sun on my face, a nice cold beer in my hand, a book in my other hand, some gentle music in the background and my cat on my lap.
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-17
<atamira> loling at chilts
<atamira> its been a busy day. time for a nap i think
<chilts> that's a long laugh :)
<olly> my phone just played ONEIRIC in scrabble
<ibeardslee> morning
<thumper> o/
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-19
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-06-20
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-06-26
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2019-06-23
<atamira> morning all
